# Lost Cockatiel :(



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Sad news, today I had my birdie with me and I stepped into the backyard to grab something, and he was startled by me accidentally kicking a bucket and took off. He went for the trees in my backyard and as I was moving a ladder over to grab him he took off for my neighbor's yard. I went into their backyard and couldn't see him anywhere. It is dark now and I don't know if I will ever see him again. I am so worried and he doesn't know that dogs or cats or cars are dangerous. I know it was stupid to take him outside, but has anyone else had stories of getting their bird... back? Or is he gone for good?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this would be a very good sticky for you to read right now

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31424


i hope you get him back 


future reference, you might want to get a harness 



was he clipped or fully flighted?


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so sorry, hoping and praying he comes back asap


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Place a cage outside with food and water in it and see if he'll come back to that. Definitely put up lost signs anywhere you can (pet stores, the vets, etc.) People have gotten their birds back, its not unheard of.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

He is partially clipped. I had him clipped but it has started to grow back since then. His whole cage is sitting outside right now with food and water. It's dark now, but my neighbors know he is missing. I just want him safe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fingers crossed he will come back, post lost ads in your neighbour hood  craigslist, and the other websites listed in the sticky


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed that you find him


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope he comes back, and if he does I hope you've learned from this and will be more responsible about taking him outdoors. Best of luck to you.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck getting him back. Sending birdie thoughts your way!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope you'll get him back, how are things going? Please keep us updated. BEST OF LUCK


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's hoping the 2 of you are reunited soon.


----------



## Margrét Tinna (Aug 18, 2012)

Nooo! fingers crossed!! hope he comes back!!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you get him back!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I know how awful you feel and I am so sorry. Unfortunately things happen. Doen't mean you are a bad birdy mom. HUGS and good thoughts.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I have EXCELLENT news. This morning I woke up around 6am and as I laid in my bed, I could hear a distinct and familiar bird singing outside. I quickly got dressed and followed the sound, sneaking into my neighbor's backyard (haha I didn't want to wake them by knocking) and was calling his name softly. He will usually squawk in response. As I was approaching a tree, he flew down and landed on the ground where I quickly picked him up. He recognized me and didn't bother running away anymore. I am SO GRATEFUL he is alright, other than sleepy and a little hungry, he is doing well. I gave him a shower this evening and he is asleep in his cage again. Thank you for your advice and well-wishing. I am happy to know he is safe and sound again and the next time he goes outside he will be in a harness.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So glad you found him!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am SO glad this had a happy ending for you!!! most dont, and i am VERY glad he is back home where he belongs! fingers crossed he is ok from his ordeal!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh thank the Universe!!! :clap: I am so relieved for you!!! So many things could have happened to him but in the end he is fine. Really, now I can go to sleep happy. Thanks for letting us know! We all worried with you you know.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

So happy you ve got your birdie back.Good Luck and all the best X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad you've found him and have learned from this experience...most people never find their birds once they've flown away.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad that you found your cockatiel,what wonderful news.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so happy you found your baby!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww this is great news. really happy that you two are reunited


----------



## Emmylou (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! Search the area take a treat with you... GOOD LUCK


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes! I'm so glad you're together again!

He probably needed that relaxing time in the cage after his little adventure!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

woohoo, so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY for you that you both are reunited, this is worth a bubbly, CHEERS:rofl:


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

COngratulations!!!! Take care of that birdie. I lost mine and never found her. Give hime some scritches for me.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news! I'm glad you found your tiel.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay from me too! :clap:


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

It truly was a miracle to get him back, considering all the odds were against him!  SUCH a relief though!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So glad you found him!!!


----------



## Tracey1966 (Jul 22, 2012)

So glad you found him!x


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

What a happy ending. HOORAH


----------



## Kaja (May 26, 2010)

So glad you found your tiel. I had a similar thing happen to me, once myself. Thankfully both our stories had happy endings!


----------



## prettywreckless (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it's amazing how he found his way back! It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------

